# Lower it! (Not a TT, but a lot lower and equally as cool)



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So I have been wanting to do this for a while and I figured I would make a build thread. Also I'm sure this type of "build" will be more interesting because its a lot of fabrication which everybody loves!
Lets get started....
My goal is to build and uber dope slammed Radio Flyer wagon. Before anyone asks
-No I do not have children
-I do not plan on having children for quite some time
Now that that's out of the way lets get to it. My inspiration came from a local buddy of mine. 








I also found gobs of info on the HAMB for the front end steering and axle configuration.
http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=106561
I came across this "slightly" used example at an antique shop for a whopping $12








I started by taking it all apart.
















Thankfully the whole thing was held together with screws and nuts! This may be the easiest project ever!
Selective focus shots are 








All apart








Remember to put all your parts in bags so you dont misplace them...








Now its time to give it a good bath:thumbup:








All clean.
















It may have lost its blood and may be dead, but it will come back with more soul and spirit then ever before:thumbup:
Next on the list of things to do is get some metal stock and fab up the front and rear axles.


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

Those wheels look stupid with that body kit, you need 20's for it to look right.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I dont cheat lol. I scrape frame:laugh:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

U need a TT frame


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Fail! Needs carbon to pull it off.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha. I keep it old school.


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't really know why, but that is cool as f*ck 

Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

CharlieTT said:


> I don't really know why, but that is cool as f*ck
> 
> Charlie


Yeah there really is no point to it, but for some reason I just found myself wanting one haha


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah there really is no point to it, but for some reason I just found myself wanting one haha


I want one too, but being in the UK I think it is unlikely - also cheaper than modding a TT 

Charlie


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

You need to notch that frame San! Mini air bags and lots of stickers or FAIL!:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Charlie you have a good point. You could always buy a new one on eBay. 
Warranty it will have a custom tubular frame so it won't need a notch. Also I couldn't find mint bags, but I did find small hydraulics that would have the same effect


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I bet you could fit some gold 12" daytons on it.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

check out ATV wheels and put some rubber bands on them .

So cool :heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> check out ATV wheels and put some rubber bands on them .
> 
> So cool :heart:


I think I'm going to stick with the originals and do some mad camber:thumbup:


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

I also think you need some stickers for it. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sfajk1 said:


> I also think you need some stickers for it. :thumbup:


Oh believe me Chris it will have "some" :laugh:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

ughhhh just make it happen already!

guess what i did today xDDDD


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> ughhhh just make it happen already!
> 
> guess what i did today xDDDD


I need to wait for my super secret special steering parts to arrive. 
What did you do today?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Small update.....
Parts bought
3 1/4 FEMALE RH STUD P SER NYLOY RACE ROD ENDS $17
1 1/4-28X7/8X3/8 FINE THD CPLNG NUT ZN ------------$5
1 1/4"-28SAE OIL FIN. 2' THREADED ROD---------------$1
4 1/4" FENDER WASHERS---------------------------------$1
4 1/4" NYLON LOCK NUTS---------------------------------$1
4 1/4"X1" CARRIAGE BOLTS-------------------------------$1
1 3/4"X3FT FLAT BAR--------------------------------------$7
1 3/8"X3FT ROUND BAR-----------------------------------$5
1 3/4"X3FT SQUARE TUBE---------------------------------$8
4 3/4" AXLE CAP NUT--------------------------------------$2


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I spent an hour or two today getting the rear sorted out,
Parts








I measured leaving some excess on each side, then marked the holes and drilled them out to allow the carriage bolts to stick up through the wagon floor.
















Then some fender washers and lock nuts to keep it all together.








Then I cut the tubing to hold the axle.








Both sides cut and fitted.








Then I drilled holes to fit the axles into. Notice how they don't sit level








Damn right that's a fine ass:laugh:. The space beneath the rear cross member is a 1/4". I recon that should clear most cinders:thumbup:








That's all for tonight. I hope to get the front end finished tomorrow since I have off.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Not fair James....


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Its gonna need curb feelers:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> Not fair James....


Jim we can do the same for yours. Seriously the hardest part is drilling through the 1/4" steel. Oh and the front end geometry :banghead:. But seriously let's do it. Oh and I bought dales old roof rack because it won't fit in the trunk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Its gonna need curb feelers:laugh:


I'm not too worried about these wheels. They are already crubed up from the PO


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Drill press worked wonders for me :thumbup:

I'm just jealous of the rear, I'm gonna buy another one soon prolly tho, my front end doesn't bother me


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> Drill press worked wonders for me :thumbup:
> 
> I'm just jealous of the rear, I'm gonna buy another one soon prolly tho, my front end doesn't bother me


Yeah I don't have a drill press at my disposal Unfortunately. 
The rear was super easy. Lowes and Home Depot even sell the nuts that hold the wheel on:thumbup:
I cant wait to see how much weight it can hold once its all welded together. 
Oh and I have some red and tan plaid fabric left over from the jetta headliner that should make for some good seat fabric


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

I think it would look awesome with like a dark finish hardwood floor!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks awesome. :beer:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I think I'm going to stick with the originals and do some mad camber:thumbup:


That is the shizzle dizzle ma nizzle  I really want one - I have absolutely no need for it, but I still want one .

Charlie


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

cool 


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Retrowagen-pu...or_Toys_ET&hash=item3cb8e1458d#ht_2957wt_1139


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

I can't wait to see this thing on the roofrack goin down the highway. And whenever I get my basket I'll have to make something. Perhaps a stanced go kart


Sent from my white iPhone 4  using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

On the grind- I was thinking a padded cushion with retro fabric, but a hardwood floor sounds dope. Hmmm decisions lol. 
Ben- thanks!
Charlie- Just say **** it and buy one 
Dale- I'm going to make custom mounts for the rack that just latch the wagon in. A few wing nuts and it will pop right off. And if you make a stanced go card you would trump us all lol. I say you get a wagon so Jim you and I can race in the parking lot


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

James we need to figure out how to redo my rears without messing up the body more than i already did


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> James we need to figure out how to redo my rears without messing up the body more than i already did


I would just do the same thing I did. You already have the tubing and the axles so all you would need is a cross member. We can work on it whenever you want. LMK.
Lunch break is over. Back to work. Lots of progress pics and info to be updated later tonight:thumbup:


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

Haha dude I'm totally down for building one. 


Sent from my white iPhone 4  using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

NiceTTs_13 said:


> Haha dude I'm totally down for building one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my white iPhone 4  using Tapatalk


You buy it and we will make it happen lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

And another update....rolling along nicely now
A few more parts were purchased.








One of the front frame rails.








Front frame rails cut and installed along with the rear cross member.








I got some cutting and drilling oil. It cut the drilling time in half!








The front cross member.








Holes drilled and centers marked.








Checked for fitment.








Ground clearance check. I raised it up to 1/4".








I rounded the ends of the front cross member.








Soapstone used for the more precise marking. This is one of the front axle pieces before being bent.








After bending.








Holes drilled.








A test fit with the front cross member on the rails with the axle pieces laid out.








The two coupling nuts centered on the steering rack.








The steering rack all set up and assembled.








A slightly blurry image of the front end test for fitment.








The front end with the steering rack and steering pivot thingy.








My apologies for another blurry image. This is the bracket for the handle held with a clevis pin and clip.








Tomorrow comes the fun part. Welding it all together! Then final grinding. I will add some pics with tomorrows update. then the final update will have the whole thing painted and stickered. Stay tuned for the good stuff!!


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

A+ build thread. Can't wait to see this in person. opcorn:

You need some way to put drag blocks on to throw some sparks in the parking lot. :laugh:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Cool build Sir! :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

dude your camber is gonna be JACKED! your gonna need an alignment BAD!:laugh:

BTW, I think some skateboard wheels and some nice bearings would be awesome!


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> dude your camber is gonna be JACKED! your gonna need an alignment BAD!:laugh:
> 
> BTW, I think some skateboard wheels and some nice bearings would be awesome!


they would be much too small man! :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20psi now said:


> they would be much too small man! :laugh:


i think it would look pretty sweet! and to get a nice set of swiss bearings in ther would be TITTS! Then youd be able to ride the damn thing!


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> i think it would look pretty sweet! and to get a nice set of swiss bearings in ther would be TITTS! Then youd be able to ride the damn thing!


:laugh: that is to funny, you know you might be on the next big thing, lowered wagon turnd skate bord rolling around in GTG's


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20psi now said:


> :laugh: that is to funny, you know you might be on the next big thing, lowered wagon turnd skate bord rolling around in GTG's


Lol, there needs to be a way to transport your drunk friends. Just not the fat ones or youll be scraping.. Uh oh, the wheels in my head are turning.. Looks like I might have to throw my hat in the ring and show you guys how its done. :laugh: I could put a nice steering wheel on that thing and make a little down hill slalom burner.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Dr. Hermie said:


> A+ build thread. Can't wait to see this in person. opcorn:
> 
> You need some way to put drag blocks on to throw some sparks in the parking lot. :laugh:


I would, but then Jim's would be faster and beat me in the race....lol


madmax199 said:


> Cool build Sir! :thumbup:


Thank you. I enjoy the break from always working on my car:laugh:


warranty225cpe said:


> dude your camber is gonna be JACKED! your gonna need an alignment BAD!:laugh:
> 
> BTW, I think some skateboard wheels and some nice bearings would be awesome!


 Surprisingly the wheels spin freely enough. I'm def spraying them with grease tho for some extra smooth rolling


warranty225cpe said:


> Lol, there needs to be a way to transport your drunk friends. Just not the fat ones or youll be scraping.. Uh oh, the wheels in my head are turning.. Looks like I might have to throw my hat in the ring and show you guys how its done. :laugh: I could put a nice steering wheel on that thing and make a little down hill slalom burner.


Yeah the skateboard wheels are too small, but I say go for it! You will need to build a whole frame tho because the body of the wagon is too flimsy to hold much weight:thumbdown:
As for updates the rear is welded up, but I ran out of gas and had to call it quits on the front end. I'll probably finish the welding up next week sometime when I head back up to CBTuning to install my pink wheels:laugh:. Then its just some grinding, paint and stickers from thereeace:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

2 very different threads you have going on my man  I am watching both very closely from across the pond here in Blighty.

If of course I love both outcomes which I suspect I will and am very jealous as a result, then I will in a very schoolboy way have to demonstrate this jealousy by calling you gay  (the pink wheels will help my cause )

Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha call me whatever you want. The wheels are sick and you know it. 
I needed a break from the daily routine of work, work on car, sleep lol. The wagon helped big time with that.


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Check this badboy and I have found a pic for your wheels thread too 










Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm speechless lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Alright I've just about reached the end of the line with this project, so this will be one of the last posts. Lets do dis...
I welded all of the front together finally. I gave in and took the easy way out. MIG time was around and hour including bull****ting around
















Sitting nicely with minimal clearance as imagined.








I made sure to lube the front end up nicely. I use nothing but the finest lubes on my wagon.








I also made sure to use the heavy duty "red" thread lock to keep the nuts on.








Now its time to trim off the excess threaded rods and bolts.








Action shop.








And another.








Next its time to make a template for the seat cushion.








Then transfer it to the wood. In my case an old plywood cabinet door.








Cutout in no time. I :heart: power tools!








Then tape the template on top because......








When I was fitting it i hit the template with a hammer around where the bolts stick up through the bottom of the wagon. Thus marking where the bolts are and where to drill the holes.








Drill!








Now its time to cut the foam and upholster the cushion.








Elmer's white glue>3M spray adhesive! :facepalm:








Time to cover the foam with none other then the plaid left over from my old Jetta!








Then fold and staple everything.








And the top after completed.








And thats it for the hard part!
















Oh and come on like I wasn't going to put a sticker on it.








Not bad eh?








All thats left to do is extend the handle. I just have to wait because I forgot it at a friends shop:sly:.
Enjoy!


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

> All thats left to do is extend the handle. I just have to wait because I forgot it at a friends shop:sly:.
> Enjoy!


How you gonna pull that thing around? :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sfajk1 said:


> How you gonna pull that thing around? :laugh:


Drive my truck through the front of your shop, grab the handle and drive away. Don't worry I'll take my plate off and wear those googly eye glasses so no one will know its me:laugh: Then put it on and voila!


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL I have been following this with interest as you know buddy.

A few thoughts from a constructive observation point of view (baring in mind of course that I would be able to do none of what you have) 

1) The front track looks to be wider than the back? is that on purpose?
2) The front mechanics looks a little messy, are you going to clean/smooth it out a bit?

Could you not have utilised the original front steering mechanism but maybe modded it and turned it upside down?

I love the camber, ride height and cushion material 

Charlie


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

When you flip the front upside down it needs to be extended quite a bit to still be able to turn, myne turns okay but still isn't the best


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

CharlieTT said:


> LOL I have been following this with interest as you know buddy.
> 
> A few thoughts from a constructive observation point of view (baring in mind of course that I would be able to do none of what you have)
> 
> ...


1 If it were in any farther the wheels would hit the body when fully locked. Right now there is about 1/2 inch or for you metric guys about 15mm when the wheels are locked fully to one side. 
2 Eventually I will rip it all apart, grind it all smooth and paint it. I'm too lazy to clean all of the grease off of it right now. I have a few other, more boring projects I need to get out of the way first. 
3 I could have, but I saw this in a picture and wanted to try it out. When I put the handle on it I'll take some pics of the front wheels turning. It's hard to believe, but it does gave a tight enough turning radius. Also if you look at my buddy Jim's in the post above, I wanted to try and keep the wheels closer to the body and not have the front stick out as far. I will probably do another in this fashion and take it to a show with a for sale sign on it . As for mine I want to keep it and perfect it and maybe eventually upgrade it to the larger version like Jim's.


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> 1 If it were in any farther the wheels would hit the body when fully locked. Right now there is about 1/2 inch or for you metric guys about 15mm when the wheels are locked fully to one side.
> 2 Eventually I will rip it all apart, grind it all smooth and paint it. I'm too lazy to clean all of the grease off of it right now. I have a few other, more boring projects I need to get out of the way first.
> 3 I could have, but I saw this in a picture and wanted to try it out. When I put the handle on it I'll take some pics of the front wheels turning. It's hard to believe, but it does gave a tight enough turning radius. Also if you look at my buddy Jim's in the post above, I wanted to try and keep the wheels closer to the body and not have the front stick out as far. I will probably do another in this fashion and take it to a show with a for sale sign on it . As for mine I want to keep it and perfect it and maybe eventually upgrade it to the larger version like Jim's.


Fair play and thanks for taking my comments as they were intended rather than getting upset  

I would love to do one of these and am keeping my eyes peeled for either a Radio Flyer or something similar. I like the RF with the wood sides as it gives it a bit of a retro feel 

Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

CharlieTT said:


> Fair play and thanks for taking my comments as they were intended rather than getting upset
> 
> I would love to do one of these and am keeping my eyes peeled for either a Radio Flyer or something similar. I like the RF with the wood sides as it gives it a bit of a retro feel
> 
> Charlie


No problem lol. Some of us on the interbebz are still level headed human beings thankfully. I will probably do a wooden sided one at some point. Have you had a look at the link on page 1? There are a few pics of wooden sided ones in the HAMB link. Also if you need help acquiring one let me know. I'm sure shipping isnt to bad lol. 
In other news I found my next wagon! Its the same size as Jims in the picture he posted. It is my dads and I found it hanging on the wall in my grandfathers garage when I was picking up some router bits for the shelf I'm building (shelf aka boring project). I just need to ask him when he gets home if I can have it. The one I did in this thread is from the 80's and my dad's is from the 60's. You can tell the difference in the build quality for sure! I was standing in it and jumping and the floor of the wagon did not bend the slightest bit. I would say it is made from steel twice as thick! I cant wait to do this one now! :laugh:
Cell pic


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> In other news I found my next wagon! Its the same size as Jims in the picture he posted. It is my dads and I found it hanging on the wall in my grandfathers garage when I was picking up some router bits for the shelf I'm building (shelf aka boring project). I just need to ask him when he gets home if I can have it. The one I did in this thread is from the 80's and my dad's is from the 60's. You can tell the difference in the build quality for sure! I was standing in it and jumping and the floor of the wagon did not bend the slightest bit. I would say it is made from steel twice as thick! I cant wait to do this one now! :laugh:
> Cell pic


Given the fact that your dads is a classic, id try to restore it to original instead. I thik having one restored sitting next to the low one would look really cool.


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Given the fact that your dads is a classic, id try to restore it to original instead. I thik having one restored sitting next to the low one would look really cool.


Yeah good point, if it is 50ish years old it would be a shame to do anything to it other than revel in its beauty 

Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah but I won't be ruining it lol. I have all the parts to the one I just did and I purposely built it so it can be put back to original without damage. Plus I want to get an old picnic cooler to tote beer around in and the one I have it too narrow.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah but I won't be ruining it lol. I have all the parts to the one I just did and I purposely built it so it can be put back to original without damage. Plus I want to get an old picnic cooler to tote beer around in and the one I have it too narrow.


If you can find a way to keep a mini keg cold on that thing, youd be the most popular guy in town. Have a couple cute chicks selling beer for you out of your wagon. That would be pretty fukin cool.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> If you can find a way to keep a mini keg cold on that thing, youd be the most popular guy in town. Have a couple cute chicks selling beer for you out of your wagon. That would be pretty fukin cool.:beer::beer::beer:


I do believe I have a new challenge to figure out lol.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

so awesome! You should take the 50's one, just restore it to it's original condition, then hook up a mini trailer hitch so it can pull the lowered one with the rad CC keg cooler! :heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> so awesome! You should take the 50's one, just restore it to it's original condition, then hook up a mini trailer hitch so it can pull the lowered one with the rad CC keg cooler! :heart:


Omg that would be sweet to have a wagon train. I Have some thinking to do!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

this is so raddddddddd eace:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Neb said:


> so awesome! You should take the 50's one, just restore it to it's original condition, then hook up a mini trailer hitch so it can pull the lowered one with the rad CC keg cooler! :heart:


That is the best idea in the world ever Ben 

Personally I think he is now just being greedy  and should send me the latest one 

Charlie


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

CharlieTT said:


> That is the best idea in the world ever Ben
> 
> Personally I think he is now just being greedy  and should send me the latest one
> 
> Charlie


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

james i might start on the wee wagon today....just not sure what i should do with it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> james i might start on the wee wagon today....just not sure what i should do with it


You can't go wrong with it. Mo matter what it will look dope. Post up a pic so we can see it.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

just drop it, or demon camber it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> just drop it, or demon camber it


Or both.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

well its gonna be low thats for sure, just dunno if i wanna camber the wheels a lot or just have it slammed


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> well its gonna be low thats for sure, just dunno if i wanna camber the wheels a lot or just have it slammed


Just be careful. I can't ride in mine because I weigh it down and the carriage bolts scrape the ground:banghead:
I need to find some new bolts lol


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Just be careful. I can't ride in mine because I weigh it down and the carriage bolts scrape the ground:banghead:
> I need to find some new bolts lol


myne is solid, it scrapes over bumps but it doesnt move at all when i get in it or jump up and down


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> myne is solid, it scrapes over bumps but it doesnt move at all when i get in it or jump up and down


I need to find some flat head bolts or just weld it on. I'm really trying not to weld it though.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

is it the back that flexs? cuz you might just be able to reinforce that part


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I have 2 extra Airhouse 2 bags laying around... I might try and bag one :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> is it the back that flexs? cuz you might just be able to reinforce that part


The front and back do. It's only a little, buts it's just enough. Maybe I'll grind them down.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Deceitful said:


> I have 2 extra Airhouse 2 bags laying around... I might try and bag one :laugh:


Your a little late. That's our secret project we've been working on


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I do believe I have a new challenge to figure out lol.


The first time I saw pics of someone at a show with a wagon, the light bulb went off. Then of course I figured "hey what goes better with beer than girls in bikinis?". 

You can always build a little tank just barely bigger than a mini keg. Then slide the mini inside it and surround it with ice. Since it's a small keg, it would probably be empty before it got warm.:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> The first time I saw pics of someone at a show with a wagon, the light bulb went off. Then of course I figured "hey what goes better with beer than girls in bikinis?".
> 
> You can always build a little tank just barely bigger than a mini keg. Then slide the mini inside it and surround it with ice. Since it's a small keg, it would probably be empty before it got warm.:beer:


I like that idea. Cut a larger keg and and fit it inside surrounded by ice.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AWESOME-ONE-OF-.../260812519082?pt=Go_Karts&hash=item3cb9a336aa

Thought id share


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Holy expensive lol. That looks sweet tho


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL at mini-balls hanging from the back


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> LOL at mini-balls hanging from the back


He must drive a truck and watch NASCAR lol


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

just had a quick question, where did you get all the materials to create the frame for the rear and front bracket?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Barros VeeDub said:


> just had a quick question, where did you get all the materials to create the frame for the rear and front bracket?


Lowes lol. Allege steel is from lowes as well as the fasteners. The other specialty things were bought off line from a site which I cannot remember the name of


----------



## jaded_G60 (Sep 4, 2008)

Best thread ever.

I might have to make one of these


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

jaded_G60 said:


> Best thread ever.
> 
> I might have to make one of these


Don't question yourself. Just do it.


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

i've alrdy started removing parts and cleaned the crap out of mine. mine came with a caboose and the main wagon is in amazing condition. going to go to lowes to pick up something to make a frame. just need someone who can help me weld this sum-bish.


----------



## showtime212 (Mar 5, 2005)

I was going to stop by and say hi to you Played at H20. I post up on the wilpo thread everyonce in awhile when im coming up that way. Heres my little ones wagon that I made her. Ive got to lengthen the handle and do a couple little things here and there but it will be at fall show n go.


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

That is the shizzle ^^^^ 

Charlie


----------



## showtime212 (Mar 5, 2005)

thanks. she loves her wagon. she puts her food in the front and just chills while i pull her around in it. She knows that we are going to a show when ive got it in the car too because she goes is that my wagon that i take to the car shows she's so funny.


----------



## haze from hell (Nov 4, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> He must drive a truck and watch NASCAR lol


Wow, now THAT is the most close minded post yet. Maybe he has a garage full of REAL hot rods? :screwy:


----------



## triblk6spd (Aug 17, 2011)

Very, very cool project! Love all the camber.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

showtime212 said:


> I was going to stop by and say hi to you Played at H20. I post up on the wilpo thread everyonce in awhile when im coming up that way. Heres my little ones wagon that I made her. Ive got to lengthen the handle and do a couple little things here and there but it will be at fall show n go.


You should have! I wont be at fall sng, but I'm sure I'll see you around to say hello. :wave:


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

showtime212 said:


> I was going to stop by and say hi to you Played at H20. I post up on the wilpo thread everyonce in awhile when im coming up that way. Heres my little ones wagon that I made her. Ive got to lengthen the handle and do a couple little things here and there but it will be at fall show n go.


how is the front bolster connect to your tub? as well as the rear?


----------



## showtime212 (Mar 5, 2005)

For the front I used a piece of diamond plate as wide as the bolt holes and extended it out about 22" or so and then just bolted the flipped wheels to it. For the rear I just used the upper bolt holes for the wood sides and found bolts big enough for the wheels to ride on and drilled them out. Next is interior and a canopy of some sort.


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

showtime212 said:


> For the front I used a piece of diamond plate as wide as the bolt holes and extended it out about 22" or so and then just bolted the flipped wheels to it. For the rear I just used the upper bolt holes for the wood sides and found bolts big enough for the wheels to ride on and drilled them out. Next is interior and a canopy of some sort.


nice, thanks. yeah the radio flyer i have came with the wood slats, canopy, padding and a caboose... going to rhino line the inside of the caboose like a truck bed. My mother is going to re-upulster (sp?) the padding and my wife's dad is going to go sand and stain the slats.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Holy family project batman! You had better post it up when it's finished!


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

i will, for now i'm just going to finish the main wagon without the padding (need to pick a fabric) for my daughters first bday next month. need to get moving.


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

I have been trying to fig something similar out for the past few weeks, this is going to be a present for my nephews. This guy def did some engineering in this one, look at the way the rears camber out when he drops it! Sick.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's cool. I was looking for actuators when I did mine, but they were all too expensive for my budget.


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

thats all fine and dandy but whatever that is in the pan... leaves no room for the kid to ride in it haha.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Barros VeeDub said:


> thats all fine and dandy but whatever that is in the pan... leaves no room for the kid to ride in it haha.


True, you would need to find higher sides or box them in.


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

I was thinking get the wood sides like the one pic above, mount the tank on the rear just under the lip of the wagon then use something like the exomount for the compressor, run all the lines under the belly of the wagon and up through the handle. It would be pretty sick. You could even build a round tube frame and use that as your tank.. man, giving away a few weeks worth of thinking here..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The problem isnt the lines compressor or tank, its the bags. Where do you get ones that small? Actuators are cool and all, but they rise and fall too quickly. In all honestly tho you would only need a compressor and the bags or actuators. A tank is overkill since only a small amount of air is needed. That tank is about the size of a cars trunk in comparison.


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

I really like the idea of using the tubed frame as the tank, but thats alot of work in making sure there isnt any leaks after welding it up.


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

Barros VeeDub said:


> I really like the idea of using the tubed frame as the tank, but thats alot of work in making sure there isnt any leaks after welding it up.


It wouldnt be that bad if you did the notching properly and tig welded them.



PLAYED TT said:


> The problem isnt the lines compressor or tank, its the bags. Where do you get ones that small? Actuators are cool and all, but they rise and fall too quickly. In all honestly tho you would only need a compressor and the bags or actuators. A tank is overkill since only a small amount of air is needed. That tank is about the size of a cars trunk in comparison.


The tank lines and compressor is whats sitting inside the "bed" of the one in the video. And its not like you need a full 3 or 5 gal tank, you could use something the size of a small fire extinguisher and slowing the actuators down wouldnt be that difficult I dont believe. Just like w putting air on your car, she smaller lines you use the slower the bags fill and release. I think done right it would be great. Not saying it wont take some thinking and a little r&d.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Of course you could also use just a tank and fill it from an outside air source. Less stuff to hide and the tank can be welded to the front frame between the tires. 
Also as long as you fill in the crater when you finish welding there won't be any pinhole leaks. TIG would be the way to go for sure


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

haha, im going air in my gti this spring/summer i dont need to start worrying about doing "air" on my daughter wagon hahha.


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

showtime212 said:


> For the front I used a piece of diamond plate as wide as the bolt holes and extended it out about 22" or so and then just bolted the flipped wheels to it. For the rear I just used the upper bolt holes for the wood sides and found bolts big enough for the wheels to ride on and drilled them out. Next is interior and a canopy of some sort.


could you take a picture of the under carriage of your wagon, please? So i can get an idea.


----------



## showtime212 (Mar 5, 2005)

Sure no problem. Took it to show n go and had a couple issues with it so there's still some r+d to do on the rear design still.


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

showtime212 said:


> Sure no problem. Took it to show n go and had a couple issues with it so there's still some r+d to do on the rear design still.


yeah, i went to home depot and picked up a couple parts. need to do a little cutting and welding.


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

a friend will dropping off the pieces i asked to have welded for me for the "frame" of my daughter's flyer. going to drill all the holes this week as i get the time. Hopefully have it together for her bday on the 16th of this month. after her bday i will have another friend paint the "frame" and pans for me. havent done much to the wooden slats, pads and caboose yet.

pics to follow when i get the pieces and start drilling for screw holes. need to order new wheels as well.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

making progress... should be partially assemble tonight or sat with temp wheels. then will be taken apart for paint. hopefully you guys can see the image.










think im going to cut the "neck" shorter.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That is very long.


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> That is very long.


it is, i was just checking wheel radius clearances. going to cut it down later tonight.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's why I did my front end the way it is. For better turning


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn those are wide.


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Damn those are wide.


All terrain wheels


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Staggered. I like haha


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks. Need to work out a few kinks that I just planned out in my head I'm good to finish the slats padding hitch and caboose


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I've been searching for pedal car fenders for the rear to add a cool touch, but they are like $60 for reproduction ones. I may have to fab some up


----------



## showtime212 (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah I need to get my padding done too and fix a couple bolts in the front. She drug through the rear ones already lol. Played i missed you at tft we had the wagon with us but we showed up at like 2:30-3:00 ish


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I was at the Harrisburg one, but I missed Philly. I wanted to go to both. Had I had my rack on I would have brought mine. My buddy Jim and his GF had her son there and he forgot his wagon even though I reminded him the day before....
I will be redoing mine to tighten up the front end and as much as I hate to I may weld mine in the rear so the bolts stop dragging. I still need to lengthen my handle as well. I may just bring it up to school with me and finish it in the shop where I will have all the tools I need at my disposal...


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

any ideas on the rear axels, i temporally used nuts and bolts and bolts the wheels to the use frame in the frame for the bday party, but obviously will not stay on once in motion.... i was thinking of looking for a sheer pin bolt or a bearing "washer" type thing to go over the bolt to fit in the wheel... what did you guys do for the rear wheels to stay in place and not unthread.

also, to prevent hayley from dragging/scraping the bolts away, i drilled into the u-shaped rear frame to bolt it INSIDE the square tube. i'll post a photo tonight of it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I used steel rod and cap nuts like the OE ones


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

i made a lowered skateboard, might share it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

They are cool, as long as you **** going in a straight line


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> They are cool, as long as you **** going in a straight line


hahaha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It's true lol. You can't turn on them


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

haha i know, just funny.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

haha


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

anyone know where i can find 4" long shear pin bolts?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Its good for the meets, to go in a straight line through cars... Scraaaaape lmao


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Barros VeeDub said:


> anyone know where i can find 4" long shear pin bolts?


For?


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

axels for the rear wheels, i temporally just bolts the wheels down for her bday party.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Use metal rods and caps like the original axle. Then you can make them perfect length and they are smooth.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

you guys are behind the times now..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn haha


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

doing it right for my nephews.. 

Still have a few things to do yet, finish the frame, triangulate the rear to prevent ride height change w weight, buff/prime/paint chassis and weld axles on w some nice camber. Its coming along alright though. Ride height is set at 1/2" w no protrusions (ie nuts or bolts) on the bottom, everything recessed. Using all orig turning/pivot components sunken into frame rails w 1/8" of clearance to prevent binding when turning. 
ps sorry for the cell phone pics..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So just a small update.....I picked up a new project for this winter.
My grandfather is in the process of cleaning out his house. I picked up my dads old wagon and pedal car. I'm leaving the wagon the way it is, but the pedal car is a different story.
















































As you can see the pedal car is already apart, in pieces and repainted. My aunt and uncle gave a poor attempt to restore it when I was young and for about 15 years its been like this in storage. Well now its my turn. I'll be needing to strip the paint and bang out a few small dents. Not to mention there will be tons of polishing and my biggest fear is finding stencils for the side graphics which have since been over painted. Also I need to find all the hardware that is missing, new ladders and whatever else is missing.....more to come over winter break:beer:


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

Nice James. Now find me 2 wheels to start my project!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

On it haha


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

So who is going to be first to bring it to the next level??? custom wheels???

I made these 2 inches wide...not sure actual dims but would be easiest to make hem same as stock wheel width so stock rubber fits it lol...damn I must be bored


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nah thats sweet man haha. I should draw some up in auto cad and cut them out on the cnc


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

if you want me to make you new graphics let me know. I could knock out a sticker design that's an exact replica for you :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Alright ill look for a clear picture. Problem it the originals are painted on and post have chips missing or have rust and such so it's hard to get a good shot.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

is it the standard radio flyer graphic?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

quick google search.. is this it?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No it's a late 59-64 Murray flat face fire truck. Problem is there are different graphics for models with the siren and the light. So I need to figure out which it is. I haven't dug through the box yet tho


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

Neb said:


> quick google search.. is this it?


That's awesome!


----------



## showtime212 (Mar 5, 2005)

I know someone that has a pedal firetruck like that


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Pics of it please?


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Hell yeah im doing this, i still have my little red wagon from when i was a kid. My baby sister will love this next year.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Do it up!


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

finished..and this one you can actually put weight in.


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

^^^^ sweet sweet sweet 

Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice man


----------



## kehoeautomotive (Nov 21, 2010)

You are confused sir. You are going the wrong way!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

How is a small child supposed to get in that :laugh:


----------



## mk3sang (Sep 27, 2011)

uhmm... :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
this was before, I am not sure about the wheel sizes. maybe a 4"x0.75" offset zero. 
















I got custom suspension on it. slammed it. about 4" lower? no spacers..
wheels: 2"x2"et0 on the rear. 1"x0.5"et0 on the front! :laugh: close to -40 degrees camber? 
oh, and wood flooring. sticker bombed walls... air ride tank equipped. although it's rockin' static opcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice haha


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks like you took everything scenester and made a wagon from it :thumbup::thumbdown:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So I finally decided to rip this apart and rebuild it the right way. The axles will all be raised 1/2" so I can ride it. I will also fix the 3 wheeling problem. Then the frame will get some fresh paint. Some pics of the deconstruction
What she looked like earlier








The rear frame and axles








Here's a good look at how the front end works. When I rebuild it I will make the tolerances tighter so there is less slop in the steering








All the new parts laid out and the template I made to get the same camber on each wheel








More to come:beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This is the last post. I ended up getting a request to build a wagon. I Copied my frame only to find out that they dont make the antique size I have anymore:banghead:. So It's going to a new owner sometime soon. Slammed Radio Flyer V2.0 is by far awesome and what I should have done from the beginning.
























http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8022/7351976844_60a896a50a_c.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7231/7351980794_1045cf91d8_c.jpg
And thats all she wrote:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## kehoeautomotive (Nov 21, 2010)

:thumbup:


What an amazing project! I loved watching it!


----------

